# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Kambodscha >  349 Tote nach Panik in Kambodscha

## schiene

Bei einer Massenpanik sind am Montag in Kambodscha 349 Menschen getötet und über 500 verletzt worden, wie die Regierung mitteilte. Die Massenpanik brach während dem traditionellen Wasserfest aus, mit dem die Kambodschaner das Ende der Regenzeit feiern.
Bei einer Massenpanik während eines Festes in Kambodscha sind am Montag nach Regierungsangaben 349 Menschen getötet und über 500 weitere verletzt worden. Die Panik brach während der Feiern zum traditionellen Wasserfest in der Hauptstadt Phnom Penh aus, mit dem die Kambodschaner das Ende der Regenzeit feiern. Laut Behördenangaben erstickten die meisten Menschen oder starben an inneren Blutungen. Es gab keine ausländischen Opfer. Informationsminister Khieu Kanharith dementierte Berichte, wonach die Polizei Wasserwerfer gegen die Menge eingesetzt habe. Bislang seien 62 Frauen, die meisten in den Zwanzigern, unter den Toten identifiziert worden.Die Panik begann Augenzeugen zufolge, als einige Menschen in der Menge ohnmächtig wurden. Die auf einer Insel versammelten Menschen versuchten in ihrer Panik, über eine Brücke zu fliehen. Dabei wurden viele totgetrampelt oder fielen ins Wasser. Völlig orientierungslos versuchten einige, sich gegen den Strom einen Fluchtweg durch die Massen zu bahnen. Noch Stunden nach dem Chaos jagten Krankenwagen durch die Stadt. Auf dem Fluss Bassac trieben Leichen, am Ort der Massenpanik blieben Hunderte herrenlose Schuhe zurück. Behörden dementierten Berichte, wonach Kabel herabgefallen und viele Menschen durch einen Stromschlag getötet worden seien. Die Panik sei auch nicht durch eine epidemieartige Lebensmittelvergiftung ausgelöst worden.

*„Größte Tragödie seit den Roten Khmer“*
Ministerpräsident Hun Sen bezeichnete die Massenpanik als „die größte Tragödie“ in dem südostasiatischen Land seit dem Ende der Gewaltherrschaft der Roten Khmer. Er erklärte den Donnerstag zum nationalen Trauertag.

----------

